# Carbon Fiber Parts?



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

ANY ONE KNOW WHAT CARBON FIBER PARTS ANY COMPANY MAKES THAT IS FOR A B14 AND POST IT HERE AND IF YOU GOT IT, HOW MUCH WAS IT? I GOT A VIS CARBON FIBER STOCK HOOD AND IT WAS 290+SHIPPING IN MIAMI, I KNOW THEY MAKE A EVO/MONSTER HOOD FOR 310+SHIPPING BUT I VALUE MY 2 AMP DISTRIBUTOR.


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

whoa...where can you get an evo/monster style hood?


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

VIS. NEW MODEL YOU MUST ASK FOR IT. THEY WILL NOT OFFER IT. THEY HAD IT 2 MONTHS AGO WHEN I GOT MINE, THEY PROBABLY STILL HAVE IT.


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

pearl200sxse said:


> *VIS. NEW MODEL YOU MUST ASK FOR IT. THEY WILL NOT OFFER IT. THEY HAD IT 2 MONTHS AGO WHEN I GOT MINE, THEY PROBABLY STILL HAVE IT. *


caps caps caps caps... pleeeeasse!!

and thanks...


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

which website did you get your carbon fiber hood from?


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

is this the one youre talking about? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6755&item=2441341432


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

question: is it necessary to get hood pins with carbon hoods? someone told me they may "pop up" on you unexpectedly while driving. wtf?? is this true?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ive been wondering about a carbon fiber dash but the cost would be OUTRAGEOUS for me! more hood options gets my second vote. btw. im not quite sure about the c/f rear center (trunk) panel but mike was GOING to make a mold of mine when he did the 1CLNB14 mod although im not sure if he ever found the time. (he wanted to get it back to me ASAP it was taking longer than expected.) he had plans to do some c/f. to tell you the truth i don't think he DID have the mold made but..he may have. im really not sure :I


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

green se-r YEP... THATS THE ONE! PERDEY 'AINT IT?
99Stealthy ONLY IF THE HOOD HAS ENOUGH FORCE PUSHING UP TI FORCE IT OPEN OVER LONG PRIODS OF TIME BUT I DOUBT YOU HAVE THAT MUCH DOWNFORCE ON A SENTRA. IF YOU WANNA BE MR SAFETY MAN, SURE, PUT HOOD PINS. BUT REMEMBER, ITS FOR SAFETY SO DONT GO TO PEP BOYS AND BUY THIER $4.99 PINS GET SPARCOS THAT COST MORE BUT DO THE JOB.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\
you use too much cap longs, if you want somebody to read something, then use lowercase, its easier on the eyes...

that said, I didnt read your post but I question why you'ld want so much carbon fiber things... it isnt that amazing... I think it looks out of place actually (unless painted) but to each his own.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

whaterr is this better? carbonfiber looks professional. its cleaner than most paintjobs besides its like 1/4 the weight.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

less weight, strong, looks kool as hell, and its paintable.....but why would you really want to


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

if you went on a diet for 2 weeks you would lose more weight on your car then working for 2 weeks to get a CF hood.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

YET YOU STILL WOULDNT BE AS PRETTY AS CARBONFIBER.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

does anyone know where you can get that carbon fiber sticker stuff?


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

like what? vinyl graphics? ebay is the cheapest. theres people that sell it by the foot. take it to the same place that you saw the 5 civics leaving with the same tribal graphics and get your design cut there. dont bent it. it wont cut right.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

since my dash trim is white i was thinking i would use the carbon fiber vinyl on the rest of the black. do you think it will stick or is it too rough


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

sentra_hilo said:


> since my dash trim is white i was thinking i would use the carbon fiber vinyl on the rest of the black. do you think it will stick or is it too rough


THATS UP TO YOU HOMEBOY BUT I WOULD TAKE IT TO SOMEONE WHO PROFESSIONALLY DOES APOLSTRY AND SEE IF THEY CAN WORK WITH IT. ITS PRETTY STUBBOURN MATERAL UNLESS YOUVE WORKED WITH IT. THEY MAKE A CARBON FIBER FABRIC NOW. TRY THAT.


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

pearl200sxse said:


> THATS UP TO YOU HOMEBOY BUT I WOULD TAKE IT TO SOMEONE WHO PROFESSIONALLY DOES APOLSTRY AND SEE IF THEY CAN WORK WITH IT. ITS PRETTY STUBBOURN MATERAL UNLESS YOUVE WORKED WITH IT. THEY MAKE A CARBON FIBER FABRIC NOW. TRY THAT.



PLEASE stop using caps... it's kinda annoying.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

SpiKeJnZ said:


> PLEASE stop using caps... it's kinda annoying.


damn bro its only caps. calm down... i the work i do i have to do caps i just forget to take it off... my bad.


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

pearl200sxse said:


> THATS UP TO YOU HOMEBOY BUT I WOULD TAKE IT TO SOMEONE WHO PROFESSIONALLY DOES APOLSTRY AND SEE IF THEY CAN WORK WITH IT. ITS PRETTY STUBBOURN MATERAL UNLESS YOUVE WORKED WITH IT. THEY MAKE A CARBON FIBER FABRIC NOW. TRY THAT.


caps suck.... ohh, and carbon fiber IS a fabric to begin with. you could use that on your dash, but it would loose the weave in no time. you could always make a mold of your current dash, and lay the CF yourself in the mold...make a CF dash insert?! CF isn't too difficult to find.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

SpiKeJnZ said:


> caps suck.... ohh, and carbon fiber IS a fabric to begin with. you could use that on your dash, but it would loose the weave in no time. you could always make a mold of your current dash, and lay the CF yourself in the mold...make a CF dash insert?! CF isn't too difficult to find.


have fun making the mold.


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

pearl200sxse said:


> have fun making the mold.


hehehehee, yes well laying the CF is the easy part in comparison!


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

SpiKeJnZ said:


> hehehehee, yes well laying the CF is the easy part in comparison!


isnt there some guy for www.customsentra.com or www.stoopidparts.com looking for a list of wanted items?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*LOL: Do A search for C/F!!!!!!*



pearl200sxse said:


> isnt there some guy for www.customsentra.com or www.stoopidparts.com looking for a list of wanted items?


Stoopids parts changed names and now is www.vision2c.com Also the eyebrows are taken car of as well as the hood. Tail light panels would be difficult since the B14 chassy come in 4+2dr and the tail lights are different as well as the center panels . Most companies will look at ther versitility of there products and focus on the stuff that is most common for those cars.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

*what about a dash? or a trunk?*



ScorchN200SX said:


> Stoopids parts changed names and now is www.vision2c.com Also the eyebrows are taken car of as well as the hood. Tail light panels would be difficult since the B14 chassy come in 4+2dr and the tail lights are different as well as the center panels . Most companies will look at ther versitility of there products and focus on the stuff that is most common for those cars.


 then why not a full shaved trunk? or dash? arent they both the same dimensions? all that is needed is reverse lights. theres this kid thats in the recent issue of import tuner that has a mazda mx3 from jade that has a full carbon fiber dash which comes in 2 pieces and keeps all the stock air vents. it is beautiful.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Pay attention!!!!!*



pearl200sxse said:


> then why not a full shaved trunk? or dash? arent they both the same dimensions? all that is needed is reverse lights. theres this kid thats in the recent issue of import tuner that has a mazda mx3 from jade that has a full carbon fiber dash which comes in 2 pieces and keeps all the stock air vents. it is beautiful.


TRUNKS FOR THE SENTRA AND 200 ARE DIFFERENTMost of the full C/F interiors or dashes are custom, Not enogh demand.......... :fluffy:


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> TRUNKS FOR THE SENTRA AND 200 ARE DIFFERENTMost of the full C/F interiors or dashes are custom, Not enogh demand.......... :fluffy:


 how different? except for the lights of course. i mean the dimensions.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

alot different, the 200sx trunk is almost like straight down on the sides like "\ /"
while the sentra trunk cuts in more like
"|_....._|" 
" \.../ "


not to mention the lights for the 200, are partially mounted on the trunk, and that they are different sizes etc.

alright well that didnt work to well, but i think you will get the idea.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

Equivocal said:


> alot different, the 200sx trunk is almost like straight down on the sides like "\ /"
> while the sentra trunk cuts in more like
> "|_....._|"
> " \.../ "
> ...


 i can dig it but honestly how off are they? enough to just make shaved adjustments or is it to make a whole new product? speaking of product look at what i found.

http://www.geocities.com/mike2222b/index.html

as soon as he emails me, i will post prices and mabye get a group buy!


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

i got a reply. 
trunks including center insert.....$500
gas lids..................................$80
he has lots more stuff, check out his site.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..I like his CF Trunk.. ..is that for the 200SX or the Sentra???


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

blazin_injun said:


> ..I like his CF Trunk.. ..is that for the 200SX or the Sentra???


200SX. HE ALSO HAS GAS DOOR CAPS, CUSTOM CENTER CONSOLES, I AM TRYING TO GET HIM TO DO THE ENTIRE DASH, IT MAY BE LIKE 500-600 FOR AN ENTIRE DASH. YOU CAN SEE THROUGH THE WINSHIELD.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

s0 no lip kits yet....or nioce splitters...


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

B14GEE said:


> s0 no lip kits yet....or nioce splitters...


what are you rambling about?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^
:dumbass:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

No need calling him a dumbass.....it's hard as hell to understand what the hell you're saying.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

worrrrrd ... where can i get that stuff? b/c i wanna cover my car with it!


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

TofuShop said:


> worrrrrd ... where can i get that stuff? b/c i wanna cover my car with it!


LOOK IN THE BEGINNING OF THE EMAIL, I HAVE THE SITE.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

we need to get a C/F valve cover made.. god damnit


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

Chuck said:


> we need to get a C/F valve cover made.. god damnit


YEP YEP YEP ILL REQUEST IT....


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

:wtf:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

pearl200sxse said:


> :wtf:


??


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

Chuck said:


> ??


!!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

pearl200sxse said:


> !!


(_)_)===D


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

Chuck said:


> (_)_)===D


 :loser: this guy takes forever to reply to emails.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

pearl200sxse said:


> :loser: this guy takes forever to reply to emails.


who me?


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

Chuck said:


> who me?


 NAW THE GUY WHO MAKES THE KITS.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Get me a CF or FG hood! And I'd pay huge amounts of american cents!


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Hey*

A dash sounds great to me...


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

Hawkon said:


> Get me a CF or FG hood! And I'd pay huge amounts of american cents!


CHECK OUT EITHER 
http://www.fiberimages.com/hoods.htm
OR
WWW.VISRACING.COM
I GOT MINE FROM VIS.im just waiting for them to make the omega kit out of carbon fiber.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Ummmmmmmm good luck on the Omega being in all CF ... IF they make it ... and i hope ur $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

TofuShop said:


> Ummmmmmmm good luck on the Omega being in all CF ... IF they make it ... and i hope ur $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


WHAT LIKE 500? their kits are 300 already plus 200 to paint? thats $500.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

A full CF kit would be a bit more than $500, at least if it was any kind of quality...


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

samo said:


> A full CF kit would be a bit more than $500, at least if it was any kind of quality...


just front. a full kit will be atleast $1000. besides, it'll look wierd. im ordering my cf trunk as soon as i pay my ccard bills from xmas.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

A full CF _front end_ would be a bit more than $500, at least if it was any kind of quality.

I'd also expect the full kit to be a lot more than $1000, if it's done right.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

pearl200sxse is kinda clueless about how expensive CF is.. and how much labor is put into molding it..


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

TofuShop said:


> pearl200sxse is kinda clueless about how expensive CF is.. and how much labor is put into molding it..


no i am not. look at any full kit. for example: fiberglass runs between $300(ebay)-$500(manufacturer) a fiberglass hood costs 200-250(predator hood is 275.) i got my carbon fiber hood for 275. if vis is willing to spend the time to make a mold, the kits will come out to about 800-1200 depends on like you said, how much labor is put into it. BUT FIGURE THIS. would you paint your carbon fiber? how much is your $500 kit going to be painted for?


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

why bump th9s thread no useful info is on here .


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Heeee Heee Heee, I just about shat my self??????????? Why are we still draggin this up? Talk about it all you want have yet to see anything good come from this thread. 








So if you want a trunk, hood, Grill, EyeBrows, Fenders, Spoiler, and possibaly a lip kit, Come talk to me..................... I have most of the stuff ready to go already....


----------

